# Modulon & Dicetel



## sickofthis (Apr 14, 2003)

I have been on both....I find Dicetel to really constipate me...my Dr. put me on 100mg 3 times a day....Modulon was excellent for me when I started taking it a year ago...I was on 100mg 3 times a day, and it was great for about 4 months and suddenly seemed to stop working?!? I came off them, lost a lot of weight (about 20 pounds and I am 5'10 and 150 anyways) and haven't had success with them since. Anyone else have good/bad experiences on these pills? After the Modulon stopped working, I went back to see my Doc and he just bascially ignored me and increased my dose up to 250mg 3 times a day...that bound me up for about 5 days straight...sometimes when I go thought bad bouts of C from medication I pray for a bit of D to relieve myself. Sooo...stories anyone?


----------

